# Snake terrarium pictures



## Crotalus (May 20, 2005)

A few of my cages

/Lelle


----------



## Sheri (May 20, 2005)

Very nice! 

Are you sure they're escape proof? 

Just kidding, I expect you to walk me through it when I build my first one.
The downside is that you're not gonna be able to drive me to go get stitches when I cut myself.


----------



## prang11 (May 20, 2005)

Those look very nice.  Looks like you put alot of effort into getting the right look.  Well done.


----------



## GQ. (May 20, 2005)

Nice clean looks Lelle.  Great job!  

Gilbert


----------



## misfitsfiend (May 21, 2005)

Very well put together, and they do look pretty safe to me. But what would i know, there not mine. I wish i had the room to put together a few more cages. It's always so fun.


----------



## Cirith Ungol (May 21, 2005)

Very very nice and atmospheric!


----------



## Crotalus (May 21, 2005)

misfitsfiend said:
			
		

> Very well put together, and they do look pretty safe to me. But what would i know, there not mine.


Thanks all.

Misfitfriend, if they werent safe I wouldnt keep venomous snakes in them.

/Lelle


----------



## cacoseraph (May 21, 2005)

i think i found a cousin of that last guy guarding a Scolopendra polymorpha when i was collecting a while ago.  Is that some sort of diamond back rattle snake?


----------



## Crotalus (May 21, 2005)

cacoseraph said:
			
		

> i think i found a cousin of that last guy guarding a Scolopendra polymorpha when i was collecting a while ago.  Is that some sort of diamond back rattle snake?


 Its Crotalus oreganus cerberus, arizona black rattlesnake

/Lelle


----------



## cacoseraph (May 21, 2005)

Crotalus said:
			
		

> Its Crotalus oreganus cerberus, arizona black rattlesnake
> 
> /Lelle


heh, all i learned about snakes, i learned when i was about 8 years old.  the important thing is the rattle i guess


----------



## Stardust (May 21, 2005)

wow...i love the 2nd setup ! so nice !  :clap:


----------



## misfitsfiend (May 23, 2005)

Crotalus said:
			
		

> Thanks all.
> 
> Misfitfriend, if they werent safe I wouldnt keep venomous snakes in them.
> 
> /Lelle



You make a strong point!   But you would be surprised by how many people don't really think all of those things through.... 
Not that im implying that you dont know what your doing... you seam very qualified to handle these reptiles.


----------



## petitegreeneyes (May 23, 2005)

I bet your snakes are happy snakes because their homes are awesome


----------

